# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Γιαούρτι

## Gasturb

Παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα απο ένα ενδειαφέρον άρθρο που βρήκα πρόσφατα:

_'Σύμφωνα με μελέτες εάν αντικαταστήσουμε το πλήρες γιαούρτι με ένα αντίστοιχο 2%, γλιτώνουμε αρκετές θερμίδες το χρόνο. Επιπρόσθετα εάν συγκρίνουμε το γιαούρτι 2% με το άπαχο (0%) και το πλήρες (0%), θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι έχουν περίπου την ίδια ποσότητα ασβεστίου. Οπότε είναι προτιμότερο να καταναλώσουμε το γιαούρτι με τα χαμηλότερα ή καθόλου λιπαρά, αφού μπορεί να μας προσφέρει την ίδια ποσότητα ασβεστίου. Ωστόσο για να απορροφηθεί το ασβέστιο από τον οργανισμό χρειάζεται και η παρουσία του λίπους και της βιταμίνης D. Επίσης στο άπαχο γιαούρτι λόγω της μεγάλης επεξεργασίας που έχει επιδεχθεί, το χρώμιο έχει αφαιρεθεί και δεν έχει προστεθεί έπειτα. Ενώ μειώνοντας την περιεκτικότητα ενός τροφίμου σε λίπος μειώνονται ταυτόχρονα και η περιεκτικότητα τους στις λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες Α [όραση], D, E [αντιοξειδωτική] και K [αντιαιμορραγική]. Γι΄ αυτό και τα περισσότερα επεξεργασμένα γιαούρτια είναι εμπλουτισμένα με βιταμίνη D. 

Για ποιο λόγο όμως σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω υπάρχουν τα άπαχα γιαούρτια; Η χρήση των άπαχων γαλακτοκομικών ενδείκνυται κυρίως και σε περιστατικά που επιβάλλεται η άμεση μείωση θερμίδων και κορεσμένων λιπαρών οξέων, όπως συμβαίνει σε οξείες παθήσεις, σε προ και μετεγχειρητικές καταστάσεις.'_

Ε.Ν. - Gasturb

----------


## muaythaispirit

total o% με ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μελι   :05. Posing:

----------


## r1ddl3r

2% με μια χουφτα αμυγδαλα, ενα σκουπ πρωτεϊνη, μια κουταλια ταχίνι και 1 κουταλια μελι

 :03. Military All OK:

----------


## CHANGO

1        ΚΥΠΕΛΑΚΙ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ 2%
1/2     ΚΟΥΠΑ ΒΡΩΜΗ
1/4     ΚΟΥΠΑΣ ΤΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΜΥΔΑΛΟ
1 Κ/Σ  ΜΕΛΙ

+ ΕΝΑ ΣΕΪΚΕΡ ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ  

ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ!

----------


## sakisboy

> 1        ΚΥΠΕΛΑΚΙ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ 2%
> 1/2     ΚΟΥΠΑ ΒΡΩΜΗ
> 1/4     ΚΟΥΠΑΣ ΤΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΜΥΔΑΛΟ
> 1 Κ/Σ  ΜΕΛΙ
> 
> + ΕΝΑ ΣΕΪΚΕΡ ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ  
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ!


poli kaloooooo  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## NIKOLAKIS

> 1        ΚΥΠΕΛΑΚΙ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ 2%
> 1/2     ΚΟΥΠΑ ΒΡΩΜΗ
> 1/4     ΚΟΥΠΑΣ ΤΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΜΥΔΑΛΟ
> 1 Κ/Σ  ΜΕΛΙ
> 
> + ΕΝΑ ΣΕΪΚΕΡ ΠΡΩΤΕΪΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ  
> 
> ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΛΑ!


αυτο ειναι ενα γευμα δηλαδη?

----------


## slaine

ναι αλλά εξαρτάται από πολλά αν είναι καλό για σένα. ανάλογα με το στόχο και την ώρα που το κάνεις.

----------


## peris

> ναι αλλά εξαρτάται από πολλά αν είναι καλό για σένα. ανάλογα με το στόχο και την ώρα που το κάνεις.


+1 και μια καλη επιλογη για αρχη θα ηταν γιαουρτι με καρυδια και ασπραδια η τονο η whey 

αλλα αυτο που ειπε και ο slaine και αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου

----------


## Gasturb

> ναι αλλά εξαρτάται από πολλά αν είναι καλό για σένα. ανάλογα με το στόχο και την ώρα που το κάνεις.


γιατι? οπως?

----------


## mantus3

εγω ψιφιζω 2% μονο κ μονο επιδι το 0% δεν παιζει σε στραγκιστο.. κ για τα γουστα μου το νερουλο κλασικο γιαυρτι ειναι πολυ οφφφφφ! βλεπετε κυριος το τρωω το πρωι πριν την πρωτεινη κτλ η το βραδι (μερικες φορες υπαρχουν κ γευματα που γυνοντε πολυ μετα το "γιαουρτακι" αλλα αμα σε κοψει η λορδα...)

επισεις οταν θελω κατι να με "κρατισει" οπως πχ ζημαρικα η μικρες ποσοτητες κρεατος καθος τα γαλακτοκομικα + κατι ακομα = βραδιτερη πεψη

----------


## tezaman

να ξέρετε όσο ποιο λίγο της % σε λίπος τόσο χαμηλότερης βιολογικής αξίας είναι και τα αμινοξέα του

----------


## peris

> να ξέρετε όσο ποιο λίγο της % σε λίπος τόσο χαμηλότερης βιολογικής αξίας είναι και τα αμινοξέα του


+1 :03. Thumb up: 

και αυτο που εχω απορια για να απορροφηθει το ασβεστιο δεν θελει και καποια ποσοτητα λιπαρων? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Gasturb

> να ξέρετε όσο ποιο λίγο της % σε λίπος τόσο χαμηλότερης βιολογικής αξίας είναι και τα αμινοξέα του


που το στηριζεις αυτο?




> και αυτο που εχω απορια για να απορροφηθει το ασβεστιο δεν θελει και καποια ποσοτητα λιπαρων?


ναι

----------


## RUHL

> ναι


Λιπαρα στο προιον η σε εκεινο το γευμα :01. Unsure: ?

----------


## Gasturb

Παιζει ρολο αν φας κοτοπουλο με ρυζι στο ιδιο πιατο ή σε 2 ξεχωριστα?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> γινεται το γιαουρτι ν'αντικαταστησει για λιγο καιρο την πρωτεινη του κρεατος?μαζι με αλλες πηγες πρωτεινης εννοειται δηλαδη αυγα,τυρια ξηροκαρπια και γενικα σε συνδυασμο με ολες τις υπολοιπες τροφες.δηλαδη αν τρωει ολα τα αλλα εκτος απο κρεας για καποιες μερες θα χασει μυικη μαζα?δεν γινεται να παρει την πρωτεινη απο αλλου?σορυ για το οφφ,αλλα δεν ηξερα που να ρωτησω!


ωραίο το ερώτημά σου και το έχουμε ξαναπεί σε άλλα τόπικ , αλλα το παιδί για όλες τις δουλειές θα σου εξηγήσει  :01. Razz: 

και βέβαια γίνετε και πιο εύκολα σε άτομα που δεν είναι τεράστια η με πολλούς μυς η γυναίκες ,μπορούν για διάστημα μεγάλο η μικρότερο αποτοξίνωσης να παίρνουν πρωτείνη απο άλλες πηγές φυτικής προέλευσης κυρίως και να καλυφτούν σε πρωτείνη 
τα μεγαλώσωμα άτομα και αθλητες δύναμης με πολλούς μυς εκεί θα πρέπει να κάνουν ένα πιο προσεκτικό και δύσκολο συνδιασμό ώστε να καλυφτούν αλλα εσυ άνετα το κάνεις χωρίς απώλεια σε μυικό ιστό 

ειδικα όταν λές συμπεριλαμβάνεις αυγα , το αυγό έχει την υψηλότερη βιολογική αξία , η αν συνδιάσεις όσπρια όπως φακή με ρύζι έχουν την ίδια βιολογική αξία με το κρέας γιατι τα αμινοξέα που λείπουν απο την φακη τα συμπληρώνεις απο το ρύζι και έτσι δένει το γλυκό 
κάπου είχαμε γράψει σε ένα τοπικ για παρόμοιους συνδιασμούς τροφων φυτικής προέλευσης

----------


## psonara

ωραια αδυναμια και παιδι για ολες τις επεξηγησεις απλα ηθελα να το επιβεβαιωσω και απο τους ειδημονες! :01. Wink: 
μετα αν μπορειτε και εχετε χρονο περαστε απο το λογκ μου να με βοηθησετε σε καποιες αποριες που εχω για μην βγω οφφ τοπικ εδω!ευχαριστω

----------


## margarita02

Psonara γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; Τα γαλακτοκομικά συμπληρώνουν τη διατροφή μας και δεν συγκρίνονται με το κρέας. Πρωτεϊνη δηλ. κι ότι να ναι; Σίδηρο από πού  θα παιρνεις; Πόσα γιαούρτια θα τρως. Το γιαούρτι επίσης δεν απορροφάται το ίδιο όπως το κοτόπουλο ή τα ασπράδια. Τόσον καιρό προσπαθούμε να σε πείσουμε πόσο σημαντικά είναι τα λευκώματα και με το ζόρι έχεις προσθέσει ένα ασπράδι στο πρωϊνό. Αν δεν τρως και κρέας άστο. Και πάλι επιμένω δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις τις πρωτεϊνες από μία μόνο ομάδα.

Εάν δεν υπάρχει χρόνος καλύτερα να μαγειρεύεις για περισσότερες από μία ημέρες ή μπορείς μία στο τόσο να πάρεις κοτόπουλο ή κάτι άλλο απ΄εξω.

----------


## bazukakias

> εκεί κολάει η παροιμία που λέει της κοντής ψ*λής οι τρίχες φταίνε


 αυτο ακριβως...

εγω εχω μια αλλη απορια...ειναι δυνατον ενα ''τοταλ'' γιαουρτι αλλα και ολα τα 200ρια που εχω δει  να εχει 5 γραμ πρωτεινης στα 100γρ δλδ 10 στα διακόσια και το γιαουρτι ''ολυμπος'' ενός κιλου που παιρνω να εχει 9γραμ στα 100 αρα 18 στα 200?
και βασικα ειχα δει και πιο παλια ενα ακομα γιαουρτι ενος κιλου με 9-10 γραμ πρωτεινης στα 100 γραμ,τι διαολο στα μεγαλα κουτια βαζουν πιο πολυ πρωτεινη μεσα?

----------


## margarita02

Κάποιο λάθος μάλλον κάνεις. Όλα τα τοτάλ είναι στραγγιστα γιαούρτια και στις μικρές και μεγάλες συσκευασίες έχουν γύρω στα 9 και το 0% στα 10. Τώρα το πόσο αυτό είναι ειλικρινές δεν ξέρουμε αλλά εφ όσον δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ένδειξη που να λέει κάτι διαφορετικά τότε μάλλον ισχύει. 

Αυτά τα γιαούρτια με το 5 % δεν είναι στραγγιστά. Είναι γιούρτια απλά και ένα από αυτά είναι το αγελαδίτσα. Έχει δηλ. περισσότερο νερό. Ενώ τα όλυμπος και τα τοτάλ το έχουν αφαιρέσει (στραγγιστα) και γι αυτό συγκεντρώνουν περισσότερη πρωτεϊνη. Δεν έχει να κάνει με τις συσκευασίες. Ούτε όλα αυτά τα νούμερα είναι απόλυτα. Εάν ήμασταν σε καμιά άλλη χώρα πρώτον δεν θα τολμούσαν τόσο εύκολα να γράψουν λάθος, δεύτερον εάν έγραφαν θα τους έπιαναν.

----------


## Fylpa17

φαε αφοβα γιαουρτι ακομα και πριν τον υπνο! επισεις πρεπει να γνωριζεις οτι τα γιαουρτια περιεχουν καζεϊνη η οποια ειναι ιδανικη πηγη πριν το υπνο.
εγω περνω το κρι-κρι που κανουν τα 3 κοντα 2.20 στον βασιλοπουλο. και εχουν αν δεν κανω λαθος 2-3%fat

----------


## psonara

> Psonara γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό; Τα γαλακτοκομικά συμπληρώνουν τη διατροφή μας και δεν συγκρίνονται με το κρέας. Πρωτεϊνη δηλ. κι ότι να ναι; Σίδηρο από πού  θα παιρνεις; Πόσα γιαούρτια θα τρως. Το γιαούρτι επίσης δεν απορροφάται το ίδιο όπως το κοτόπουλο ή τα ασπράδια. Τόσον καιρό προσπαθούμε να σε πείσουμε πόσο σημαντικά είναι τα λευκώματα και με το ζόρι έχεις προσθέσει ένα ασπράδι στο πρωϊνό. Αν δεν τρως και κρέας άστο. Και πάλι επιμένω δεν μπορείς να παίρνεις τις πρωτεϊνες από μία μόνο ομάδα.
> 
> Εάν δεν υπάρχει χρόνος καλύτερα να μαγειρεύεις για περισσότερες από μία ημέρες ή μπορείς μία στο τόσο να πάρεις κοτόπουλο ή κάτι άλλο απ΄εξω.



μαλλον καταλαβες λαθος την ερωτηση μου!δεν εχω σκοπο να κοψω το κρεας για κανεναν λογο...ουτε τα αυγα που εχω 2 το πρωι...απλα οταν λειπει η μαμα δεν ξερω να μαγειρευω επισης και να ηξερα ειμαι στο χωρο εργασιας απο το πρωι μεχρι την ωρα που παω για υπνο με ενα διαλειμμα για την προπονηση...δυστυχως η δουλεια μας ειναι τετοια που δεν μπορω κατι αλλο...αλλα αυτο δεν ειπαμε να το κανει καποιος για μια ζωη!για καποιες μερες μονο με εξαιρεση κανα βραδυ που αν βρεθει χρονος και ορεξη θα παιξει καμια ταβερνα!

----------


## Stranger

> ρε παιδιά για γιαούρτι μιλάμε και είτε αγωνιστικός είτε όχι τι να μας χαλάσει , όλα έχουν να κάνουν με το σύνολο αυτών που τρώμε μεσα στη μερα , το γιαούρτι ούτε θερμίδες έχει πολλες ούτε πρωτείνη ούτε υδατάνθρακες , είναι ενα καλό διατροφικό στοιχείο με τα προβιοτικά που περιέχει και απο κεί και πέρα αν κάποιος νομίζει θα τον χαλάσει ενα γιαουρτάκι , εκεί κολάει η παροιμία που λέει της κοντής ψ*λής οι τρίχες φταίνε 
> 
> για γιαούρτι μιλάμε οχι για κανένα πιάτο φασολάδα πρίν τον ύπνο χαλαρώστε


Εγω μαζι σου ειμαι. Εδω πολλές φορες τρωω και αμυλωδη υδατανθρακα πριν τον υπνο (κακως βεβαια αλλα νοιωθω οτι αλλιως δε θα με παρει ο υπνος απο την πεινα). Λες να με πειραζαν τα 10 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακα του γιαουρτιού? Για ονομα του θεου. Απλά ξερω οτι καποιος αγωνιστικος πριν τους αγωνες το αποφευγει γιατι εκει και η παραμικρη λεπτομερεια μπορει να κανει διαφορα. Αυτο εγραψα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## margarita02

> μαλλον καταλαβες λαθος την ερωτηση μου!δεν εχω σκοπο να κοψω το κρεας για κανεναν λογο...ουτε τα αυγα που εχω 2 το πρωι...απλα οταν λειπει η μαμα δεν ξερω να μαγειρευω επισης και να ηξερα ειμαι στο χωρο εργασιας απο το πρωι μεχρι την ωρα που παω για υπνο με ενα διαλειμμα για την προπονηση...δυστυχως η δουλεια μας ειναι τετοια που δεν μπορω κατι αλλο...αλλα αυτο δεν ειπαμε να το κανει καποιος για μια ζωη!για καποιες μερες μονο με εξαιρεση κανα βραδυ που αν βρεθει χρονος και ορεξη θα παιξει καμια ταβερνα!


Οκ. Psonara καλά έκανες και το διευκρίνισες. Εάν είναι για λίγες μέρες...οκ. Δεν θα πεινάς όμως;

----------


## psonara

οχι μαργαριτα μου δεν πειναω!μην σου πω κιολας οτι ειμαι και σκασμενη συνεχεια! :01. Razz: 
το λεω αυτο γιατι συνεχεια τρωω!δηλαδη λιγοτερο απο 2 ωρο οπως κανω κανονικα με το φαγητο μου...
επισης φροντιζω να μην πεφτω σε θερμιδες και πρωτεινη! :01. Wink: 
απλα τον υδατανθρακα που επαιρνα το μεσημερι απο ρυζι η' μακαρονια η' πατατα,τωρα τον παιρνω απο  ψωμι!τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο απο θεμα λιπους!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και ποιός είπε ρε παιδιά ότι το γιαούρτι το τρώμε για την πρωτείνη που περιέχει αφού είναι λίγο το ποσοστο , αλλα το τρώμε για όλα αυτα τα ευεργετικά συστατικα που περιέχει τα ένζυμα και προβιοτικά , ασβέστιο κτλ , που κάνει καλό στην υγεία , γι αυτο και οι ηλικιωμένοι τρώνε απαραίτητα ενα γιαουρτάκι καθε μέρα που βοηθάει με το ασβέστιο που περιέχει στην ομαλή πίεση 
και ποτε δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε αποκλειστικα σαν πηγή πρωτείνης , μια γυναίκα και ενα άτομο με χαμηλές απαιτήσεις σε πρωτείνη κάτι θα κάνει αλλα για μας είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα , αλλα και τα λιπαρα που περιέχει είναι τρίχες για κάποιον που γενικά προσέχει την διατροφή του γενικότερα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> οχι μαργαριτα μου δεν πειναω!μην σου πω κιολας οτι ειμαι και σκασμενη συνεχεια!
> το λεω αυτο γιατι συνεχεια τρωω!δηλαδη λιγοτερο απο 2 ωρο οπως κανω κανονικα με το φαγητο μου...
> επισης φροντιζω να μην πεφτω σε θερμιδες και πρωτεινη!
> απλα τον υδατανθρακα που επαιρνα το μεσημερι απο ρυζι η' μακαρονια η' πατατα,τωρα τον παιρνω απο  ψωμι!τωρα αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο απο θεμα λιπους!


όχι το χωμί δεν είναι καλό αν και σου παρέχει υδατάνθρακα και γω ένα ψωμί ζυμωτο στην καθισια έτρωγα και τρωω άμα λάχει , αλλα να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο δεν είναι καλό 
το ψωμί απο σιτάρι περιέχει γλουτένη που κάνει κακό στον οργανισμό στις αρθρώσεις στον εγκλέφαλο και στην διαύγεια γενικότερα , άλλωστε αυτο ήταν και το μυστικό των αρχαίων Ελλήνων που ήταν έξυπνοι γιατι δεν έτρωγαν ποτε σιτάρι αλλα το δημητριακό Ζέα 

θερμιδικα το παλεύεις το υπολογίζεις στις θερμίδες και αυτες που θα κόψεις απο ρυζι και πατάτα τα συμπληρώνεις με ψωμί , απλα εμείς όταν συμπληρώναμε υδατάνθρακα με ψωμί , το κάναμε ανα περίπτωση και όχι στάνταρ , όταν δεν μπορούσαμε να καλυφτούμε σε υδατανθρακα και ήταν λύση ανάγκης 
και στην τελικη το αν κάνει καλό η κακό σωματικά στην εμφάνιση κρίνετε εκ του αποτελέσματος , γιατι μια ψωνάρα πρέπει να έχει κάποιες προδιαγραφές και εκπτώσεις δεν κάνουμε σ αυτο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## margarita02

Μα για τον υδατάνθρακαι εντάξει.Το τελευταίο που μας νοιάζει με τί θα τον αντικαταστήσεις. Στη θέση όμως του κρέατος τί θα βάλεις;

----------


## psonara

ναι συμφωνω οτι το ψωμι σε ποσοτητα και μαλιστα το παραδοσιακο ζυμωτο δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο...γι'αυτο κοιταω να το ελεγχω καπως!δηλαδη τωρα αυτες τις μερες αντικαθιστω το ρυζι κτλ με ψωμι τοστ πολυσπορο η' ενιοτε με κουλουρα σαλονικης! :01. Razz: 
λοιπον εσεις κ.Τριανταφυλλου πρεπει να ειστε πολυ μερακλης :01. Wink: εμ δεν ειναι τυχαια η αδυναμια! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το έχουμε πεί και αναλύσει σε διάφορα τόπικ και σε ενα μάλιστα που αναφερόμασταν σε φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες , ότι αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες σε πρωτείνες άνετα απο φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες και μάλιστα αναφερθήκαμε σε συνδιασμούς τροφών να μην τα ξαναγράφω τωρα και δω εφόσον αναφερθήκαμε εκτενέστερα 

και είπα και το άλλο πιο εύκολα καλύπτετε μια γυναίκα η ένας άντρας ελαφρύς (στα κιλα ενοώ όχι στα μυαλά) παρα ένας που είναι στα δικά μου κυβικά και θέλει μεγάλες ποσότητες και πάντα είπαμε το ξαναείπαμε και θα το ξαναπώ ότι στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινων υπολογίζουμε και αυτες που παίρνουμε απο όσπρια και γενικα φυτικές πρωτείνες , αυτες γιατι να μην τις υπολογίζουμε στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν ? :01. Razz: 

μην τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράματα ειδικα όταν αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας τρώνε αυγα ψάρια και γαλακτοκομικά μια χαρα είναι και καλύτερα μπορώ να πώ και τα λέω εγω που είμαι καθαρά σαρκοφάγο ζώο και λόγω ομάδας αίματος που έχω 

επίσης αν κάποιος φάει την ψυχή του για να φτιάξει ενα ωραίο σώμα και τρώει ακόμη πιο πολύ την ψυχή του να το διατηρήσει και κολλάει σε άχρηστες λεπτομέρειες , είναι για λύπηση , γιατι αυτο θεωρείτε όπως έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας "Πύρειος νίκη" σε απλή μετάφραση δεν υπάρχει σωστη αναλογία προσπάθειας αποτελέσματος , άλλο να πούμε σε αθλητες αγωνιστικούς που κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια και αυτη η λεπτομέρεια παίζει ρόλο μόνο στην αγωνιστική σκηνή , τότε θα τα ψηρίσουν για λίγο διάστημα παραπάνω και μόνο γι αυτο τον σκοπό , ακόμη και αυτα τα θεικά μοντέλα γυναίκες που τις βλέπουμε σε τέλειες φόρμες αγωνιστικα , εκτός αγωνων δεν τρωνε την ψυχή τους με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες 


και ναι ψωνάρα δίκιο 'έχεις είμαι μερακλής στο φαγητό γιατι θεωρώ επειδη ο θεός μας έδωσε γεύση και όσφρηση για να απολαμβάνουμε κατι παραπάνω ήξερε απο μας  :01. Razz:

----------


## totis

> το έχουμε πεί και αναλύσει σε διάφορα τόπικ και σε ενα μάλιστα που αναφερόμασταν σε φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες , ότι αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες σε πρωτείνες άνετα απο φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες και μάλιστα αναφερθήκαμε σε συνδιασμούς τροφών να μην τα ξαναγράφω τωρα και δω εφόσον αναφερθήκαμε εκτενέστερα 
> 
> και είπα και το άλλο πιο εύκολα καλύπτετε μια γυναίκα η ένας άντρας ελαφρύς (στα κιλα ενοώ όχι στα μυαλά) παρα ένας που είναι στα δικά μου κυβικά και θέλει μεγάλες ποσότητες και πάντα είπαμε το ξαναείπαμε και θα το ξαναπώ ότι στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινων υπολογίζουμε και αυτες που παίρνουμε απο όσπρια και γενικα φυτικές πρωτείνες , αυτες γιατι να μην τις υπολογίζουμε στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν ?
> 
> μην τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράματα ειδικα όταν αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας τρώνε αυγα ψάρια και γαλακτοκομικά μια χαρα είναι και καλύτερα μπορώ να πώ και τα λέω εγω που είμαι καθαρά σαρκοφάγο ζώο και λόγω ομάδας αίματος που έχω 
> 
> επίσης αν κάποιος φάει την ψυχή του για να φτιάξει ενα ωραίο σώμα και τρώει ακόμη πιο πολύ την ψυχή του να το διατηρήσει και κολλάει σε άχρηστες λεπτομέρειες , είναι για λύπηση , γιατι αυτο θεωρείτε όπως έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας "Πύρειος νίκη" σε απλή μετάφραση δεν υπάρχει σωστη αναλογία προσπάθειας αποτελέσματος , άλλο να πούμε σε αθλητες αγωνιστικούς που κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια και αυτη η λεπτομέρεια παίζει ρόλο μόνο στην αγωνιστική σκηνή , τότε θα τα ψηρίσουν για λίγο διάστημα παραπάνω και μόνο γι αυτο τον σκοπό , ακόμη και αυτα τα θεικά μοντέλα γυναίκες που τις βλέπουμε σε τέλειες φόρμες αγωνιστικα , εκτός αγωνων δεν τρωνε την ψυχή τους με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες 
> 
> 
> και ναι ψωνάρα δίκιο 'έχεις είμαι μερακλής στο φαγητό γιατι θεωρώ επειδη ο θεός μας έδωσε γεύση και όσφρηση για να απολαμβάνουμε κατι παραπάνω ήξερε απο μας



 :03. Thumb up: x1000

----------


## psonara

> το έχουμε πεί και αναλύσει σε διάφορα τόπικ και σε ενα μάλιστα που αναφερόμασταν σε φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες , ότι αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες σε πρωτείνες άνετα απο φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες και μάλιστα αναφερθήκαμε σε συνδιασμούς τροφών να μην τα ξαναγράφω τωρα και δω εφόσον αναφερθήκαμε εκτενέστερα 
> 
> και είπα και το άλλο πιο εύκολα καλύπτετε μια γυναίκα η ένας άντρας ελαφρύς (στα κιλα ενοώ όχι στα μυαλά) παρα ένας που είναι στα δικά μου κυβικά και θέλει μεγάλες ποσότητες και πάντα είπαμε το ξαναείπαμε και θα το ξαναπώ ότι στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινων υπολογίζουμε και αυτες που παίρνουμε απο όσπρια και γενικα φυτικές πρωτείνες , αυτες γιατι να μην τις υπολογίζουμε στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν ?
> 
> μην τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράματα ειδικα όταν αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας τρώνε αυγα ψάρια και γαλακτοκομικά μια χαρα είναι και καλύτερα μπορώ να πώ και τα λέω εγω που είμαι καθαρά σαρκοφάγο ζώο και λόγω ομάδας αίματος που έχω 
> 
> επίσης αν κάποιος φάει την ψυχή του για να φτιάξει ενα ωραίο σώμα και τρώει ακόμη πιο πολύ την ψυχή του να το διατηρήσει και κολλάει σε άχρηστες λεπτομέρειες , είναι για λύπηση , γιατι αυτο θεωρείτε όπως έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας "Πύρειος νίκη" σε απλή μετάφραση δεν υπάρχει σωστη αναλογία προσπάθειας αποτελέσματος , άλλο να πούμε σε αθλητες αγωνιστικούς που κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια και αυτη η λεπτομέρεια παίζει ρόλο μόνο στην αγωνιστική σκηνή , τότε θα τα ψηρίσουν για λίγο διάστημα παραπάνω και μόνο γι αυτο τον σκοπό , ακόμη και αυτα τα θεικά μοντέλα γυναίκες που τις βλέπουμε σε τέλειες φόρμες αγωνιστικα , εκτός αγωνων δεν τρωνε την ψυχή τους με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες 
> 
> 
> και ναι ψωνάρα δίκιο 'έχεις είμαι μερακλής στο φαγητό γιατι θεωρώ επειδη ο θεός μας έδωσε γεύση και όσφρηση για να απολαμβάνουμε κατι παραπάνω ήξερε απο μας


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
μαργαριτα μου το ερωτημα σου απαντηθηκε απο τον κ.Ηλια ευτυχως,διοτι εγω τοσο καλα δεν θα μπορουσα να τα γραψω!αλλωστε λιγες μερες χωρις κρεας δεν πεθανε κανεις! :01. Razz: 
καλα αυτο με το πηγαδι θα το θυμαμαι και θα γελαω μονη μου!αν με πουν χαζη θα τους πω ν'απευθυνθουν στην αδυναμια! :01. Wink: 
επισης κι εγω το φαγητο το θεωρω απολαυση και δεν ειναι τυχαιο που οσοι και οσες στερουνται αυτου εχουν απωθημενα και η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι αθλια.

----------


## Fylpa17

ενα ειναι το γιαουρτι που μας στιγματισε ολους....
αυτο με την πετσουλα απο πανω στον ασπρω κεσεδακι που απ εξω ελεγε αγελαδιτσα και μας το ταιζε η γιαγια καθε απογευμα...ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!
 :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## margarita02

> το έχουμε πεί και αναλύσει σε διάφορα τόπικ και σε ενα μάλιστα που αναφερόμασταν σε φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες , ότι αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες σε πρωτείνες άνετα απο φυτικής προέλευσης πρωτείνες και μάλιστα αναφερθήκαμε σε συνδιασμούς τροφών να μην τα ξαναγράφω τωρα και δω εφόσον αναφερθήκαμε εκτενέστερα 
> 
> και είπα και το άλλο πιο εύκολα καλύπτετε μια γυναίκα η ένας άντρας ελαφρύς (στα κιλα ενοώ όχι στα μυαλά) παρα ένας που είναι στα δικά μου κυβικά και θέλει μεγάλες ποσότητες και πάντα είπαμε το ξαναείπαμε και θα το ξαναπώ ότι στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη πρωτεινων υπολογίζουμε και αυτες που παίρνουμε απο όσπρια και γενικα φυτικές πρωτείνες , αυτες γιατι να μην τις υπολογίζουμε στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν ?
> 
> μην τα τραγικοποιούμε τα πράματα ειδικα όταν αυτοι που δεν τρώνε κρέας τρώνε αυγα ψάρια και γαλακτοκομικά μια χαρα είναι και καλύτερα μπορώ να πώ και τα λέω εγω που είμαι καθαρά σαρκοφάγο ζώο και λόγω ομάδας αίματος που έχω 
> 
> επίσης αν κάποιος φάει την ψυχή του για να φτιάξει ενα ωραίο σώμα και τρώει ακόμη πιο πολύ την ψυχή του να το διατηρήσει και κολλάει σε άχρηστες λεπτομέρειες , είναι για λύπηση , γιατι αυτο θεωρείτε όπως έλεγαν και οι αρχαίοι πρόγονοί μας "Πύρειος νίκη" σε απλή μετάφραση δεν υπάρχει σωστη αναλογία προσπάθειας αποτελέσματος , άλλο να πούμε σε αθλητες αγωνιστικούς που κρίνονται στην λεπτομέρεια και αυτη η λεπτομέρεια παίζει ρόλο μόνο στην αγωνιστική σκηνή , τότε θα τα ψηρίσουν για λίγο διάστημα παραπάνω και μόνο γι αυτο τον σκοπό , ακόμη και αυτα τα θεικά μοντέλα γυναίκες που τις βλέπουμε σε τέλειες φόρμες αγωνιστικα , εκτός αγωνων δεν τρωνε την ψυχή τους με ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες 
> 
> 
> και ναι ψωνάρα δίκιο 'έχεις είμαι μερακλής στο φαγητό γιατι θεωρώ επειδη ο θεός μας έδωσε γεύση και όσφρηση για να απολαμβάνουμε κατι παραπάνω ήξερε απο μας


Κύριε Τριανταφύλλου δεν μίλησα γενικά γι αυτούς που δεν τρώνε κρέας και τρώνε άλλα πράγματα π.χ ψάρια, αυγά και όσπρια. Μίλησα συγκεκριμένα για την ψωνάρα μας η οποία έχει αναφέρει πως δεν τρώει τίποτα από αυτά. Έχει κάνει μεγάλη προσπάθεια να προσθέσει λίγη πρωτεϊνη καλής ποιότητας στη διατροφή της και αυτό όχι για να κατέβει σε αγώνες αλλά για να μπορεί να προπονείται και να νιώθει υγειής και δυνατή. Δεν αποτελεί ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια να κάνει κανείς μια απλή διατροφή και να συντηρεί ένα υγιές σώμα. Απλοί αθλούμενοι είμαστε όχι πρωταθλητές. Ούτε κολλάει κανείς στη λεπτομέρεια. Λεπτομέρεια δεν είναι να βγάλει κανείς το κρέας και να το αντικαταστήσει με γιαούρτι. Είναι πράγμα σημαντικό. Η βάση ας το πούμε Συμφωνούμε στο οτι αυτός που είναι γερός και δυνατός δεν θα πάθει τίποτα. Αυτός όμως που είναι αδύναμος και προσπαθεί να δυναμώσει θα πάει ακομα ένα βήμα παραπίσω. Πόση πια προσπάθεια χρειάζεται να πετάξει κανείς ένα κομμάτι κρέας στο φούρνο να ψηθεί; 

Μήπως να δώσουμε συμβουλές καλύτερα για το πως ψήνεται λίγο κρέας παρά για το εάν πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με γιαούρτι; Δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αντιστοιχία η να μπεί κάποιος στη διαδικασία να αντικαταστήσει την πρωτείνη του κρέατος με γιαούρτι , γιατι πολυ απλα με την πρωτείνη που έχει το γιαούρτι θα πρέπει κανείς να φάει όλο το βόσπορο να καλυφτει και αυτο δεν είναι εφικτό :01. Razz: 
εγω απλα κατάλαβα ότι θέλει σε ορισμένες ειδικές περιπτώσεις που δεν θα μπορεί να μαγειρέψει να τρώει απο τις τροφές που είχε προαναφέρει και κάποιες ακόμη να προτείναμε ώστε να καλύπτετε σε πρωτείνη και αυτο είπα ότι είναι πολυ εφικτό και για να το δούμε απο την θετική του πλευρά μια ευκαιρία να αποτοξινωθούμε απο το κρέας , με εύκολες και προσιτες λύσεις , αυτο κατάλαβα γιατι η ψωνάρα απο όρεξη σκόρδα νάχει καλά πάει και μερακλού είναι στο φαι οπότε δεν θα γίνει σαν τα παιδια της αιθιοπίας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## margarita02

Ok. Μακάρι να είναι έτσι.

----------


## Numerouno

Παιδια, μια χαρα ειναι το στραγγιστο 2%. Δηλαδη, ειναι λιγα τα 7-10γρ πρωτεϊνης στα 100γρ; Αν φας δυο κεσεδακια, πας ανετα στα 30-40γρ πρωτεϊνης. Τι αλλο να θες; Γι αυτους που για καποιο λογω δεν τρωνε κρεας, για καποια χρονικη περιοδο, ειναι εξαιρετικο υποκαταστατο, και οχι μονο. 

Υ.Γ. Οι υδατανθρακες που εχει, εστω και αν ειναι σακχαρα, ειναι πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα, για να ενδιαφερει καποιον....

----------


## psonara

> δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αντιστοιχία η να μπεί κάποιος στη διαδικασία να αντικαταστήσει την πρωτείνη του κρέατος με γιαούρτι , γιατι πολυ απλα με την πρωτείνη που έχει το γιαούρτι θα πρέπει κανείς να φάει όλο το βόσπορο να καλυφτει και αυτο δεν είναι εφικτό
> εγω απλα κατάλαβα ότι θέλει σε ορισμένες ειδικές περιπτώσεις που δεν θα μπορεί να μαγειρέψει να τρώει απο τις τροφές που είχε προαναφέρει και κάποιες ακόμη να προτείναμε ώστε να καλύπτετε σε πρωτείνη και αυτο είπα ότι είναι πολυ εφικτό και για να το δούμε απο την θετική του πλευρά μια ευκαιρία να αποτοξινωθούμε απο το κρέας , με εύκολες και προσιτες λύσεις , αυτο κατάλαβα γιατι η ψωνάρα απο όρεξη σκόρδα νάχει καλά πάει και μερακλού είναι στο φαι οπότε δεν θα γίνει σαν τα παιδια της αιθιοπίας


 :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## psonara

> Παιδια, μια χαρα ειναι το στραγγιστο 2%. Δηλαδη, ειναι λιγα τα 7-10γρ πρωτεϊνης στα 100γρ; Αν φας δυο κεσεδακια, πας ανετα στα 30-40γρ πρωτεϊνης. Τι αλλο να θες; Γι αυτους που για καποιο λογω δεν τρωνε κρεας, για καποια χρονικη περιοδο, ειναι εξαιρετικο υποκαταστατο, και οχι μονο. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Οι υδατανθρακες που εχει, εστω και αν ειναι σακχαρα, ειναι πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα, για να ενδιαφερει καποιον....


 :03. Clap: ετσι ακριβως!ενα κουβαδακι στραγγιστο γιαουρτι και μαλιστα τοπικης εταιρειας με μπανανα ,βρωμη,ξηροκαρπια,διαφορα σπορια,νιφαδες καλαμποκιου και αγνο μελι συνιστουν ενα δυναμωτικο γευμα για γρηγορες λυσεις!ειδικα πριν την προπονηση δινει πολλη ενεργεια :01. Wink:

----------


## sailim

Γιαουρτι μπορω να τρωω με καθε γεύμα

----------


## eliott

το γιαουρτι βοηθαει το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα? και αν ναι παιζει ρολο αν ειναι 0% 2% κλπ?

----------


## margarita02

> ετσι ακριβως!ενα κουβαδακι στραγγιστο γιαουρτι και μαλιστα τοπικης εταιρειας με μπανανα ,βρωμη,ξηροκαρπια,διαφορα σπορια,νιφαδες καλαμποκιου και αγνο μελι συνιστουν ενα δυναμωτικο γευμα για γρηγορες λυσεις!ειδικα πριν την προπονηση δινει πολλη ενεργεια


Psonara πώς τη λένε αυτήν την εταιρεία; Και από τί γάλα είναι πρόβειο ή αγελαδινό; Έχει επάνω ταμπελάκι με μακροστοιχεία;

----------


## margarita02

> το γιαουρτι βοηθαει το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα? και αν ναι παιζει ρολο αν ειναι 0% 2% κλπ?


Eliott εξαρτάται. Εάν ξέρειςτην πηγή γάλακτος και τον τρόπο τον οποίο παρασκευάζεται ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει κάτι λόγω των προβιοτικών που περιέχει εάν περιέχει. Λίγα είναι γνωστά π.χ. εάν αυτά τα βακτήρια περνούν άθικτα από το γαστρικό υγρό κ.α. Κατα τ΄άλλα περιέχει καζεϊνη η οποία όπως και η γλουτένη είναι απορευτική για άτομα που παρουσιάζουν αλλεργίες, δυσανεξίες, αυτοάνοσα νοσήματα, προβλήματα συμπεριφοράς κτλ.

Πάντως σε άτομα που παίρνουν αντιβίωση για κάποια λοίμωξη πολύ γιατροί είναι εκείνοι που συνιστούν γιαούρτι για να μην διαταραχτούν κάποιες ισορροπίες βακτηρίων στο έντερο. Πολύ πιθανό κάτι να κάνει.

----------


## eliott

σε υπερευχαριστω Μαργαριτα αρα κομμενο και το γιαουρτι..  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> το γιαουρτι βοηθαει το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα? και αν ναι παιζει ρολο αν ειναι 0% 2% κλπ?


Αυτο που λένε ένας Κουκος δε φέρνει την άνοιξη αν το ξέρεις , το ίδιο ισχύει και για το γιαούρτι , δηλαδη αν δεν κάνουμε μια ισορροπημένη διατροφη δεν παίρνουμε τις απαιτούμενες βιταμίνες κ συστατικά το γιαούρτι τι να μας κάνει , όπως είπαμε κ η μαργαριτα πιο πάνω έχει προβιοτικα ασβέστιο πρωτεΐνες και συμβάλει στην υγεία και καλη λειτουργία του οργανισμού με την προϋπόθεση ότι είμαστε καλυμμένοι απο τα υπόλοιπα 

Όσο για το αν παίζει ρόλο το 0% η το 2% ειναι όσο ρόλο παίζει αν φάει κάποιος ένα σκασμο και μετα φάει μια ελιά και νομίζει τον χάλασε η ελιά το στομάχι η την φόρμα του

----------


## psonara

> Psonara πώς τη λένε αυτήν την εταιρεία; Και από τί γάλα είναι πρόβειο ή αγελαδινό; Έχει επάνω ταμπελάκι με μακροστοιχεία;


μαργαριτα μου το γιαουρτι που παιρνω εγω ειναι ειλικρινα το πιο αγνο!και πιστεψε με εχω δοκιμασει τοσα χρονια πολλες μεγαλες εταιρειες που τωρα ουτε να τις δω δεν θελω!δεν μπορω να φαω κανενα αλλο πλεον!ειναι μονο στην περιοχη μας και οι ιδιοκτητες της εταιρειας(2 αδερφια) να φανταστεις οτι εχουν ονοματα στις αγελαδες...το λεω αυτο για να δεις οτι ειναι πραγματικο γαλα και οχι σκονες!τους ζητησαν να επεκταθουν και περα απο την περιοχη μας αλλα επειδη ξερουν οτι μπορει να μην ανταπεξελθουν αρνηθηκαν!τεσπα ειναι πολυ καλη εταιρεια!παιρνω και το κεφιρ που βγαζουν! :01. Wink: 
διατροφικα συστατικα ανα 100γρ
πρωτεινες 9
υδατανθρακες 4
λιπαρα 2
νατριο 0,03
σακχαρα 4
θερμιδες 73
συστατικα-φρεσκο γαλα αγελαδοςκαλλιεργεια γιαουρτης,ανθογαλα
ειναι στραγγιστο 2% σε κουβαδακι ενος κιλου και συμφερει κιολας γιατι το μισο το καταναλωνω σε μια μερα! :01. Wink: 
επισης το πρωι επειδη το κεφιρ δεν μ'αρεσει σκετο,το αναμιγνυω με γιαουρτι και ολα τα παρελκομενα :01. Wink:  :01. Razz: 

πως το βλεπεις?

----------


## margarita02

Ναι psonara σε πιστεύω οτι είναι το καλύτερο και σαφώς θα είναι απλά το όνομα της εταιρείας θα ήθελα να ξέρω.

----------


## margarita02

> σε υπερευχαριστω Μαργαριτα αρα κομμενο και το γιαουρτι..


Έλα Eliott αμέσως να τρέξεις να το κόψεις. Δεν τους πειράζει όλους η καζεϊνη και η γλουτένη. Εάν σε πείραζε θα το ήξερες. Απλά για γνώση γενικότερη το είπα μιας που έπεσε κατά τύχη μπροστά μου κάποια στιγμή που διάβαζα περί ανέμων και υδάτων.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σ  αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα δυσανεξίας , προτείνεται ολική έλλειψη λακτόζης, (γάλα, γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα, τρόφιμα που έχουν παρασκευασθεί με γάλα ή έχει προστεθεί τυρόγαλα). 
Τα άτομα που εμφανίζουν δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη μπορούν να καταναλώσουν ζυμούμενα προϊόντα όπως το γιαούρτι, γιατί η λακτόζη διασπάται σε γαλακτικό οξύ με τη δράση των βακτηρίων που προστίθενται σε αυτό για την παρασκευή του. Επίσης μπορούν να καταναλώσουν τρόφιμα με μειωμένη ποσότητα λακτόζης (τυρί), αφού αυτή έχει απομακρυνθεί στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της με το τυρόγαλα. Υπάρχει επίσης η δυνατότητα να προστεθεί το ένζυμο λακτάση (σκόνη ή χάπι) για να υδρολύσει τη λακτόζη του γάλακτος.

αλλα απο κεί και μετα το γάλα είναι καλό αλλα για τα μωρα , ο ενήλικας και να μην μπορεί να πιεί γάλα δεν έχασε και τη βενετιά βελόνα , σιγα την απώλεια , απο κεί και πέρα καταναλώνει όπως προανέφερα γαλακτοκομικά που έχουν υποστεί ζύμωση και δεν έχουν λακτόζη , γι αυτο άλλος που δεν πίνει γάλα γι αυτο το λόγο παραδοσιακό γιαούρτι μπορεί να φ'άει μέχρι και οι παππούδες και γιαγιάδες τρωνε χωρίς πρόβλημα

----------


## Fylpa17

για δυσανεξια στην λακτοζι μονο βουβαλισιο κατσικισιο η κανενα σπιτικο κεφιρ 

Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## psonara

> Ναι psonara σε πιστεύω οτι είναι το καλύτερο και σαφώς θα είναι απλά το όνομα της εταιρείας θα ήθελα να ξέρω.


α συγγνωμη δεν καταλαβα!η εταιρεια λεγεται  '' φαρμα''!ειμαστε στο νομο ηλειας! :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ psonara. Τον θυμάμαι τον νομό κι όταν κάποια στιγμή βρεθώ κοντα στα μέρη αυτά θα την προτιμήσω.

----------


## totis

Βαζω και το πινακακι με τον βαθμο βιολογικης αξιας.Για να δειτε ποσο ψηλα ειναι το απλο γαλατακι και ειδικα το αγελαδινο σε σχεση με το κρεας-κοτοπουλο και αυγο.Αυτό βεβαια αποδεικνύει και την υψηλη βιολογικη αξια του γιαουρτιού.......


***Πρωτεΐνη                                                                ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΑ***

Απομονωμένος ορός γάλακτος                           110-159
Συμπυκνωμένος ορός γάλακτος                                104
Ολόκληρο αυγό                                                         100
Γάλα (αγελαδινό)                                                         91
Πρωτεΐνη αυγού                                                          88
Ψάρι                                                                            83
Μοσχάρι                                                                       80
Κοτόπουλο                                                                  79
Καζεΐνη (πρωτεΐνη γάλακτος)                                      77
Σόγια                                                                           74
Ρύζι                                                                             59
Δημητριακά                                                                 54
Φασόλια                                                                      49

----------


## margarita02

Εάν δεν σε πειράζει είναι οκ. Κατα τ΄άλλα το κατηγορούν για αλλεργίες, διαβήτη, σκλήρυνση καταπλάκας κτλ. λόγω το μιας πρωτεϊνης που περιέχει. ΄

Δεν μας αναφέρεις τίποτα για τη βιολογική αξία που έχει π.χ. το πρόβειο γάλα για να κάνουμε σύγκριση.

----------


## adiPREME

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαι σε περίοδο γράμμωσης 12% Σωματικό λίπος αυτή την στιγμή με macros Π(40%)Υ(20%)Λ(40) θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν για βραδινό μιας και είμαι φοιτητής και λεφτά για cottage δεν παίζουν αν 100γρ γιαουρτιού Πρωτείνη 10γρ Υδατ.4γρ Λιπαρά 2γρ με λίγα αμύγδαλα είναι καλά και μήπως αν πρόσθετα λίγο απο την Whey(Optimum Gold Standar 100%)  θα ήταν καλύτερα......   :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

Μια χαρά είναι, στο ποσοστό λίπους που είσαι μικρή διαφορά θα κάνει.

----------


## stef.

Απο άποψη λακτοζης ;;

----------


## Mikekan

Eγώ έπεσα 10% λίπος με μισό κιλό γιαούρτι τη μέρα και 250γρ πριν τον ύπνο με ταχίνι. Θεωρώ ότι τέτοιες λεπτομέρεις παίζουν ρόλο σε προαγωνιστικούς στο 7-8%.

----------


## stef.

Πολύ συμαντικη η πληροφορία σ .. Γιατί όλοι λένε δεν κάνει λακτοζη για βραδυ

----------


## Mikekan

Ελα ρε φίλε  αυτα ειναι υπερβολές, μη φας σαλάτα το βράδυ, μη φας γιαουρτι το βράδυ λες και όλοι ειμαστε σε αγωνιστικό λίπος και θα θολώσουμε.

----------


## psonara

συμφωνω με τον μιχαλη!κι εγω τοβραδυ εχω 200-300γρ γιαουρτι με ηλιοσπορο,λιναροσπορο,σουσαμι και φυστικοβουτυρο και δεν εχω δει διαφορα αρνητικη! :01. Wink: 
μιχαλη εσυ ποση ωρα πριν κοιμηθεις το τρως?

----------


## kazos_GR

φαε φιλε δεν θα δεις διαφορα ..
εγω παντως το γιαουρτι το τρώω 5-10 λεπτα πριν κοιμηθώ(μαζι με 0.5 σκουπ καζεινη.)   :02. Sleeping:

----------


## stef.

Δεν το λέω απο άποψη θολωματος... 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η λακτοζη ειναι απλός υδατανθρακας
Κ εγω τρώω αλλά το είχα απορία

----------


## Mikekan

Nαι, έχει 8γρ απλού υδατάνθρακα! Σε πόσο προχωρημένο στάδιο μπορει να μας ενοχλήσουν 8γρ απλού υδατάνθρακα?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stef.

8 στα 100 ??
βασικα ρε φιλε εγω πιστευω οτι λειτουργει διαφορετικα στον καθενα...
εσυ μπορει να κατεβεις σε αγωνες πινοντας 1 λιτρο γαλα κ αλλος με μισο ποτηρι να ειναι θαμπος...περιεργη φαση η λακτοζη
παντως συμφωνουμε στο οτι αν καποιος δεν εχει σοβαρο στοχο δεν αξιζει να κοψει τα γαλακτοκομικα ...
Ισως το δοκιμασω αργοτερα για 2-3 βδομαδες εντελως πειραματικα να δω πως λειτουργει σε μενα..

----------


## kazos_GR

φιλε μου ειναι απλο.. εισαι γραμμωμενος? αν ναι φαε γιαουρτι αν θαμπωσεις απλα μην ξαναφας μεχρι να μπεις ογκο και θες να φας.. τωρα αν δεν βλεπεις κοιλιακους (αλλα τρως γιαου.) και νομιζεις οτι φταιει το γιαουρτι σταματατο και αν δεις διαφορα μην φας αλλο ειναι απλο.. δεν θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα με ή χωρις γιαουρτι δεν πας για λεπτομεριες......... :02. Welcome:

----------


## morgoth

αριστη επιλογη το γιαουρτι. ουτε λιπη, ουτε πολλα φουσκωματα. σε μενα τουλαχιστον. στραγγιστο 2%

----------


## Predator1995

το γιαουρτι με βοηθησε πολυ οταν στεγνωνα το λιπος το ειχα πριν τον υπνο μια χαρα ειμουν δεν με θολωνε μπορω να πω  :01. Wink:

----------


## AU77

Εγώ το τρώω για δεκατιανό.
Βάζω λίγα blackberies & rasberies μαζί με άπαχο στραγγιστό γιαούρτι.
Πολύ καλό και δροσιστικό.

----------


## bjj

καλησπερα παιδια δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ηδη αυτο το θεμααλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι... το γιαουρτι τι μορφη πρωτεινης θεωρειται slow fast ή medium release? γιατι θελω να το συνδυασω με πρωτεινη για δεκατιανο και δεν ξερω με τι πρωτεινη whey ή casein
ευχαριστω

----------


## Feth

Καζεινη είναι η πρωτεινη του γιαουρτιού.. συνδυασετο με ότι θέλεις..

----------


## bjj

τι ειναι καλυτερο για να το συνδυασω σαν απογευματινο ή δεκατιανο πιχι καζεινη ή whey

----------


## Feth

Ε οτιδήποτε όπως σου ειπα θα εβαζα εγω προσωπικά, ότι και να πάρεις θα έχει σιγουρα αμινοξέα για κανα 3ωρο στον οργανισμο σου.. βαλε και λιγη βρωμη και εισαι μπομπα..

----------

